# Knee Implants designed for Women



## Ceicei (May 11, 2006)

Considering there are several martial artists who suffer knee problems, getting a knee implant is not unusual.  Technology is catching up.  I'm glad I now know of what options may be available should I ever need a knee replacement.

First paragraph from the article reads:

 "Three years ago, Kim Bertin and a handful of fellow orthopedic surgeons marveled about how great it would be if women didn't have to trade a bad knee for a man's knee. "

Another paragraph:

"A biomedical engineer then created a three-dimensional map of the female knee using computer tomography imaging. This imaging illuminated three distinct differences between men's and women's knees."

Read on for more information.

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_3808663


----------



## MA-Caver (May 11, 2006)

Very interesting... 
What's even more of an (single) eyebrow raiser was the stock market report at the end of the article... are they trying to tell us something... (BUY OUR STOCK!!  )


----------

